# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ ریاضیات > پرسش و پاسخ حسابان >  یک تست مشتق

## amir khan

- اگر تابع f به صورت ریشه چهارم (x-2)(x-2) تعریف شود آنگاه مقدار مشتق تابعf در نقطه ی x=1 کدام است؟
1)5/0 2) 5/0- 3)0 4) موجود نیست.

----------


## shahriar70

> - اگر تابع f به صورت ریشه چهارم (x-2)(x-2) تعریف شود آنگاه مقدار مشتق تابعf در نقطه ی x=1 کدام است؟
> 1)5/0 2) 5/0- 3)0 4) موجود نیست.

----------


## saeid sharifzade

جواب میشه گزینه دوم  عدد منهای یک دوم
شما میای اول از رادیکال مشتق میگیری بعد عبارت زیر رادیکالو به صورت اتحادش می نویسی بعد از زیر رادیکال مشتق میگیری و مشتق رادیکال و مشتق زیر رادیکال رو درهم ضرب میکنی و بعد 1 رو جایگذاری میکنی نصف خط جوابشه احتیاجی به تعیین علامت و اینا هم نیست .

----------


## amir khan

اتفاقا باید توی این سوال یه خورده احتیاط کرد .به نظرم روشی که آقای مهندس نوشتند خیلی خوبه، ریسکش کمتره

----------


## saeid sharifzade

دوست عزیز من همه تستای این مدلی رو با همین روش حل میکنم برا چی دوس داری الکی یه چیزو بپیچونید وقتی خیلی راحت میشه حلش کرد ؟
این سوال جزو سوالای خیلی راحت مشتقه .

----------


## gloria22

نیازی به گذاشتن قدر مطلق برایx-2در زیر رادیکال نیست!!!

----------


## amir khan

اگه قدر مطالق گذاشته نشه دامنه تابع عوض میشه . دقت کنید که دامنه تابع اول r هستش ولی اگه قدر مطلق گذاشته نشه دامنه تابع میشه 2 تا مثبت بی نهایت  که خوب اون موقع غلط میشه.

----------


## amir khan

> دوست عزیز من همه تستای این مدلی رو با همین روش حل میکنم برا چی دوس داری الکی یه چیزو بپیچونید وقتی خیلی راحت میشه حلش کرد ؟
> این سوال جزو سوالای خیلی راحت مشتقه .


میشه حلتونو با همین روش خودتون بنویسید

----------


## saeid sharifzade

> میشه حلتونو با همین روش خودتون بنویسید


تو سومین ارسال همین تاپیک نوشتم روش خودمو حالشو ندارم رو برگه بنویسم عکس بگیرم بذارم اینجا اگه جایی نامفهومه بگو تا توضیح بدم .

----------


## shahriar70

> جواب میشه گزینه دوم  عدد منهای یک دوم
> شما میای اول از رادیکال مشتق میگیری بعد عبارت زیر رادیکالو به صورت اتحادش می نویسی بعد از زیر رادیکال مشتق میگیری و مشتق رادیکال و مشتق زیر رادیکال رو درهم ضرب میکنی و بعد 1 رو جایگذاری میکنی نصف خط جوابشه احتیاجی به تعیین علامت و اینا هم نیست .


دوست عزیز ، این‌هایی که شما گفتی به هیچ وجه نیم خط نمیشه ، حلی هم که من ارائه دادم کاملن علمی و البته متناسب با کنکور هست ، من فقط مرتب نوشتم تا بازدیدکننده متوجه موضوع بشه ، ورنه برای یک فرد که تمرین به اندازه کافی داره حل من به مثابه همون نیم خط مانند شماست و اون تعیین علامت و قدرمطلقم عین ضرب و تقسیم براش جا افتاده و معنا داره :Y (682): 
به شما قول میدم بدون تسلط به روش های علمی و مستدل در هفته اول تیرماه 93 ، امکان پشیمانی وجود خواهد داشت ، قصد نصیحت ندارم چون در اون سطح نیستم ، فقط میخوام دانسته هام رو بازگو کنم و سایرین هم نظراتشون رو در موردش بگن ، موفق باشی

----------


## amir khan

> دوست عزیز ، این‌هایی که شما گفتی به هیچ وجه نیم خط نمیشه ، حلی هم که من ارائه دادم کاملن علمی و البته متناسب با کنکور هست ، من فقط مرتب نوشتم تا بازدیدکننده متوجه موضوع بشه ، ورنه برای یک فرد که تمرین به اندازه کافی داره حل من به مثابه همون نیم خط مانند شماست و اون تعیین علامت و قدرمطلقم عین ضرب و تقسیم براش جا افتاده و معنا داره
> به شما قول میدم بدون تسلط به روش های علمی و مستدل در هفته اول تیرماه 93 ، امکان پشیمانی وجود خواهد داشت ، قصد نصیحت ندارم چون در اون سطح نیستم ، فقط میخوام دانسته هام رو بازگو کنم و سایرین هم نظراتشون رو در موردش بگن ، موفق باشی


کاملا موافقم.

----------


## saeid sharifzade

دقیقا نصف خط میشه . ( فقط کافیه با نکتش از دوتا چیز مشتق بگیری درهم ضرب کنی . )
یادمه تکنیک پله ای مهندس مسعودی رو خیلیا قبول  نداشتن و میگفتن غیر علمیه خیلیاهم میگفتن این تست با این سبک امکان نداره  تو کنکور بیاد ولی دقیقا از همین تکنیک یه سوال تصاعد اومد و اونایی که این  تکنیکو بلد بودن در عرض 10 ثانیه به جواب رسیدن و بقیه یا جواب ندادن یا  حداقل 3 دقیقه وقت هدر دادن تا به روش تشریحی به جواب برسن .
روش شما هم  قابل احترامه ولی تو کنکور کلا خیلی سخته داوطلب بخواد کلی تعیین علامت و  چک کردن شرایط مساعد یا نامساعد بودن دامنه و ....

----------


## shahriar70

> دقیقا نصف خط میشه . ( فقط کافیه با نکتش از دوتا چیز مشتق بگیری درهم ضرب کنی . )
> یادمه تکنیک پله ای مهندس مسعودی رو خیلیا قبول  نداشتن و میگفتن غیر علمیه خیلیاهم میگفتن این تست با این سبک امکان نداره  تو کنکور بیاد ولی دقیقا از همین تکنیک یه سوال تصاعد اومد و اونایی که این  تکنیکو بلد بودن در عرض 10 ثانیه به جواب رسیدن و بقیه یا جواب ندادن یا  حداقل 3 دقیقه وقت هدر دادن تا به روش تشریحی به جواب برسن .
> روش شما هم  قابل احترامه ولی تو کنکور کلا خیلی سخته داوطلب بخواد کلی تعیین علامت و  چک کردن شرایط مساعد یا نامساعد بودن دامنه و ....


لطف کن این نصف خط رو بنویس قرار بده مستفیض شیم  !!!!!
این‌هایی که من نوشتم مگه چیه آخه ، تعیین علامت بلد نباشی که کلن واویلا میشه ، تو خیلی جاها به مشکل بر میخوری .  تازه این تعیین علامت که آب خوردنه ، اصلن نیاز به نوشتنش نیست
این وسط ، تو تست مشتق میشه بگی تکنیک (!!!!!!!!!!!! :Y (666): )  پله مسعودی دقیقا یعنی چــــــــــــــی؟  چه ربطی داره ؟ 
55 تست ریاضی رو گیرم دو تا شو با این جنگولک بازی ها بتونی حل کنی ، بقیش چی ؟  
ای کـــــــــاش یه جا بود روی کارای افراد سودجون نظارت داشت و جلوی رواج این دست چیزا رو میگرفت ، دوست عزیز تموم تکنیک های ایشون پس از اومدن اون سوال توی کنکور سراسری یهو به ذهنشون خطور کرده و بازم میگم روش اصولی و استدلالی حل مسائل رو بر هر چیـــــــز مقدم کن ، اگه میخوای نتیجه بگیری به خصوص تو درسی مثل ریاضی ، ریاضی نکته بردار و تکنیک بردار نیست ، باید قدرت تحلیل و سرعت عملت رو توی تعیین علامت و حل معادله و رسم نمودار و مثلثات بالا ببری تا تو کل ریاضی بتونی به درصدی بالای 40 برسی ، از من گفتن بود ، حالا بازم میخوای از افرادی مثل اون آقای مسعودی طرفداری کنی ، با خودته ولی بدون اونها به هیــــــــــچ وجه اساتید برتر کشور نیستن و اکثر روشهاشون کپی از دیگرون و نتیجه گرفته شده بعد از اومدن سوالش توی کنکور سراسری هست ، میگی نه برو فیلم های سال 90 ایشون رو با کنکور91 ، فیلم های سال 91 رو با کنکور 92 مقایسه کن و خودت نتیجه بگیر ، کنکــــــــــــور به هیچ وجه آسان نیست ، عین سایر مسائل زندگی سخته و باید براش تلاش کنی و راه موفقیت رو در درجه اول خودت پیدا کنی نه یکی دیگه لقمه بگیره بذاره دم دستت و بعد تنــــــاول و از این جور حرفا.  
در هر صورت اگه مطمئنی راهت درسته که ادامش بده ولی بدون یه سری اصول توی طبیعت و زندگی همیشه پابرجا هست و از جمله اون رابطه تلاش و کوشش و یادگیری و نتیجه گیری هست.

----------


## saeid sharifzade

اگه فرصت کردم رو برگه می نویسم عکس میگیرم همینجا میذارم .
ببین آقا شهریار عزیز به خدا قسم من هیچ نسبتی با هیچ گروهی ندارم من خودم سال گذشته درصدای فیزیک و ریاضیم حدود 20 و 30 بود و وقتی دوستام بهم گفتن همچین دی وی دیایی هست گفتم مگه میشه با دی وی دی ریاضی و فیزیک یاد گرفت ؟ حالا امسال همه مباحثشو گرفتم و درصدام توی گزینه دو و کانو سه برابر شده و اصلا مدرسه هم نمیرم همه تستای کنکورای سالای قبل و تستای تالیفی کتابای گاج و نشرالگورو هم ریاضی حدود 60 و فیزیک حدود 70 میزنم . همه مباحثو خیلی خیلی عالی یاد گرفتم . مفهومی هم یاد گرفتم نه با حفظ کردن فرمولای زیاد . با اینکه نصف سالای قبلم امسال درس میخونم درصدام سه برابر شده . اینکار اصلا سودجویی نیس و یه کار کاملا فرهنگیه چون منی که فرضا تو یه جای محرومم و دسترسی به معلم خوب ندارم به راحتی میتونم یه معلم خوب داشته باشم . درضمن یکی دوتا سوال هم نیس من هرچی سوال ریاضی و فیزیک حل بکنم با راهای اون میرم .

----------


## shahriar70

> اگه فرصت کردم رو برگه می نویسم عکس میگیرم همینجا میذارم .
> ببین آقا شهریار عزیز به خدا قسم من هیچ نسبتی با هیچ گروهی ندارم من خودم سال گذشته درصدای فیزیک و ریاضیم حدود 20 و 30 بود و وقتی دوستام بهم گفتن همچین دی وی دیایی هست گفتم مگه میشه با دی وی دی ریاضی و فیزیک یاد گرفت ؟ حالا امسال همه مباحثشو گرفتم و درصدام توی گزینه دو و کانو سه برابر شده و اصلا مدرسه هم نمیرم همه تستای کنکورای سالای قبل و تستای تالیفی کتابای گاج و نشرالگورو هم ریاضی حدود 60 و فیزیک حدود 70 میزنم . همه مباحثو خیلی خیلی عالی یاد گرفتم . مفهومی هم یاد گرفتم نه با حفظ کردن فرمولای زیاد . با اینکه نصف سالای قبلم امسال درس میخونم درصدام سه برابر شده . اینکار اصلا سودجویی نیس و یه کار کاملا فرهنگیه چون منی که فرضا تو یه جای محرومم و دسترسی به معلم خوب ندارم به راحتی میتونم یه معلم خوب داشته باشم . درضمن یکی دوتا سوال هم نیس من هرچی سوال ریاضی و فیزیک حل بکنم با راهای اون میرم .



آنچه نیــــــاز بود و من از نزدیــک دیدم رو بهت گفتم ، اصلنم شما جای محروم نیستید ، الکی خودتون رو توی جای محـــــروم نذارید  ، مگه از ممسنی رتبه برتر نداشتیم ؟ مگه رستگار رحمانی تو تهران بود ؟ یا ایــــــوب محمودی ؟ 

به خودت برمی‌گرده عزیز ، اگه پارسال نتیجه نگرفتی سهم عمده متوجه خودته ، ایشاالله راه درست رو انتخاب کردی و سال دیگه به رشته و دانشگــــاه مورد علاقت راه پیدا می‌کنی . 
اون نیــــــــــم خطت رو هـــــــم یادت نره ، دقیقا باید نیم خــــط  بشه ها  :2:

----------


## saeid sharifzade

شهرستان اردستان با 20000 نفر جمعیت که معلم فیزیک باید از اطراف بیاره به نظرتون محروم نیس؟ ببخشید ولی اکثر معلمای ما فقط بلدن تند و تند اثبات کنن و یک دهم این نکات تستی رو هم نمیدونن .
درضمن اون تکنیک پله ای مخصوص مبحث تصاعد هست و خیلی وقته مهندس مسعودی گفته و توی کنکور 92 هم اومد و بچه هایی که دیدن میدونن سوالی که باتشریحی تو سه چارتا خط حل میشه با یه کسر ساده میشه حلش کرد و البته یه قسمت تدریس مسعودی تکنیک های فوق سریعش هست یه قسمت دیگش طبقه بندی عالی مفاهیم هست یه جنبه دیگش نحوه بیان خیلی عالی و یه جنبه دیگش حل تمام تیپ تست هاییه که ممکنه ازش سوال بیاد .

----------


## saeid sharifzade

از قصد بزرگ نوشتم که خوب دیده بشه و یه کسر هم بیشتر نوشتم برا اینکه بهتر مفهوم بشه وگرنه دقیق نصف خط میشد الآنم دوسوم خط شده .
( یادم رفته دور ایکس دوی منهای 4 پرانتز بذارم )

----------


## saeid sharifzade

سوال سرایری 92 هم همین بود فقط اعدادش فرق میکرد اما من چون عین سوالش دم دستم نبود نداشتم سوال گزینه دو را گذاشتم .

----------


## shahriar70

راه حل تشریحی این مسئله ، صرفا استفاده از دو یا سه فرمول کاملن بدیهی و متداول و ساده بحث دنباله عددی و هندسی هست ، هیچ نیازی هم به این تکنیک های قشنگ نیست ، 
در ضمن شما متوجه حرف من نشدی ، من میگم توی بحث مشتق چرا یهو میای این تکنیک رو بازگو میکنی ؟  مثلا بگی خیلی کار این آقا درسته ؟  عزیز من ، باز تکرار میکنم ، به هیچ عنوان این تکنیک ها نمیتونه برا شما درصد بالای 40 رو توی یک آزمون جامع از همه مطالب و مثل کنکور تامین کنه ، 
نرود میخ آهنین در سنگ   ، به واقع جرم از طرف من است که هی توضیح میدم ، بی خیال !!!!  
اسم مشتق گیری ضمنی رو کرده لایه ای مثلن تکنیک ساخته ، خنده داره واقعا  :Yahoo (53): 
عزیز جان اینقد این آقا مهندس خوش تیپ رو به خودت تلقین نکن ، باور کن تو خودت همه این مطالب رو با یکم وقت گذاشتن خیلی راحت تر و عمقی تر میفهمی 
دیگه واقعن بی خیال من شدم ، بای  :Y (488):

----------


## saeid sharifzade

میدونم بالاخره خیلیا به خاطر همین مهندس خوش تیپ کارشون کساد شده میخوان بزنن لهش کنن ولی ما داوطلبا که خیلی دوسش داریم !
اصلا این مشتق گیری چه ربطی به مشتق گیری ضمنی داره؟ درضمن همیشه که همه چی تکنیک نیس با همین ساده سازی هاشم ادم خیلی خوب متوجه میشه . من سرکلاس هیچی از مشتق متوجه نمیشدم اما اینو که دیدم غوغا کردم .
تکنیک پله ای رو همینجوری برا مثال گفتم ولی خداوکیلی دارم شک میکنم یه دشمنی ای چیزی باهاش دارید دیگه از این تکنیکش هیچ ایرادی نگیرید که مبرا از هرگونه ایرادیه ( من تو کتابخونه تو هیچ کتاب کمک درسی ای این تکنیکو ندیدم . کاری هم ندارم تکنیکا از خودشه یانه کلنم دوبار بیشتر با خودش صحبت نکردم و هیچ نسبتی باهاش ندارم فقط هدفم اینه که بگم انقد داوطلبو اذیت نکنید با راهای تشریحی و زمانبر درصورتی که خیلی ساده تر و با زمان کمتر میشه یه سوالو تو 10 ثانیه حل کرد چرا 1 دقیقه روش زمان بذاریم؟

----------


## shahriar70

*پسر خوب من نیازی به دشمنی با کسی ندارم ، این چند روزم چون به تدریس واسه یه تعداد دانش آموز کم بضاعت از لحاظ مالی رو آوردم و درسمم تموم شده و خدا رو شکر کارمم داره جور میشه ، اینجام وقت میذارم تا شاید بتونم توی تفهیم  ریاضی و فیزیک کمکی کرده باشم همین  ،
ریاضی و فیزیک همینه باید تحلیل بشه ، با نکته بازی هیچ فایده ای نداره ، هر جورم میخوای فک کنی فکر کن ، منتها بدون من کسی نیستم که نیاز به پول درآوردن از راه تدریس کنکور داشته باشم ، فقط افسوس میخورم از مسخره کردن علم و توهین به شعور دانش آموز ، همین .  طنز وار درس دادن و جا انداختن فرق داره با نکته و تکنیکی بار آورد دانش آموز ، ایشاالله بعد ها به این نکته خواهی رسید*

----------


## saeid sharifzade

در فرض منی که سال بعد قراره برم مهندسی آی تی برام چه فرقی میکنه تست تصاعدو چجوری بزنم ؟ درضمن این کارای مسعودی مسخره بازی نیس بلکه باعث میشه اون محتویات بهتر تو حافظه تصویری ما بمونه بهتره اینه که مدرس خیلی خشک و بی روح باشه . درضمن ایشون قشنگ مفاهیم رو هم تدریس کردن بعدش تکنیک میگه .
اصلا یه سوالی : رتبه های تک رقمی همه سوالارو از راه تشریحی حل میکنن ؟!!! نه اونا برا هر سوالی از یه راه تستی و کوتاه مخصوص به جواب میرسن . ( اصلا نوشتن این همه راه تشریحی تو زمان مقرر امکان پذیر نیس ) 
اصلا من میتونم یه سوال مشتق بهتون بدم که از راه تشریحی به جوابی میرسی که تو گزینه ها نیس ولی با نکتش به جواب تو گزینه میرسی

----------


## benyamin6422

میگم نمیشه اون دو توان رو با چهار فرجه ساده کرد بعد مشتق گرفت؟؟؟ جواب هم درسته در اومد  یک دوم میشه!!

----------


## saeid sharifzade

نه نمیشه چون توان دو فقط برا ایکسه و کنار ایکسم منها هست نه ضرب اگه در نقطه ای غیر از 1 یا صفر مشتق همینو میخواست اینطوری که تو میگی درست درنمیومد . وقتی حرف از جایگذاریه دیگه نیازی نیس کلی ساده سازی انجام بدید فقط مشتق عبارتو بنویسید هرچی هم بزرگ شد اشکالی نداره چون ایکس رو که جایگذاری کنید جواب به راحتی بدست میاد .

----------


## gloria22

ببینید به نظر من 2^(x-2)خودش مثبته چرا باید قدر بذاریم؟!!!کاملن هم به جواب میرسه کاری اصن اینجا به دامنه نداریم که میخوایم مشتق بگیریم بابا!!!دامنش همینجوری اوک میشه

----------


## Amir James

اقا سعيد صرفا بدين جهت كه داداش خودم رتبه برتر بود و الان امريكا داره ادامه ميده ميگم: نه خودش نه دوستاش كه سال هاي بعد برتر شدن، هيچ فرمول خاصي و تكنيكي بلد نبودن. اينقدر حد و مشتق گرفته بودن كه ديگه تو ذهن حل ميكردن.( اون موقع فائق بهترين بود، داداشم ٨ دور فائق رو زد) ..... تكنيك رو خودت ميرسي بهش....

----------


## shahriar70

مشکل اینه که دوستان فک میکنن ، کار خاصی رتبه برترها میکنن و مثلا دلیل اصلی برتری اونها ، تکنیک هست. من ربته 1300 شدم سال 88  ، فقط تو فیزیک تو بخش آییــــنه یکی دو فرمول به کار میبردم که کار رو راحت تر کرده بود ، همین وگرنه بخوای برای هر قسمت هی تکنیک حفظ کنی ، نمیشه و منطقی نیست ، رتبه برترها مزد تلاش و ممارستشون رو میگیرن نه تکنیک ها و روش های به اصطلاح غلط ، تستی رو.  تو خیلی از درس ها مثل دیفرانسیل و هندسه تحلیلی و گسسته ، تا مفاهیم اصلی کتاب رو نفهمی هیچ کاری جلو نمیره
فقط و فقط همون طوری که *Amir James*  میگه ، باید با تمرین و ممارست زیاد خودت مهارت حلت رو بالا ببری و درک ذهنیت رو گستــــرده تر کنی ، اون جا هست که ملکه ذهنت میشه مفاهیم و خود به خود خودت به روش حلی سریع میرسی

----------


## shahriar70

> ببینید به نظر من 2^(x-2)خودش مثبته چرا باید قدر بذاریم؟!!!کاملن هم به جواب میرسه کاری اصن اینجا به دامنه نداریم که میخوایم مشتق بگیریم بابا!!!دامنش همینجوری اوک میشه


سال اول دبیرستان ؛ هر موقع عبارتی پارامتری از زیر رادیکال با فرجه زوج میخوای بیرون بکشی ، باید براش قدر مطلق بذاری. 
اگه قدر مطلق نذاری و مشتق بگیری ، اون موقع زیر رادیکال منفی یک را خواهی داشت ، یعنی زیر رادیکال x-2  میمونه و بعد مشتق گیری زیر رادیکال میشه
1- = 1-2 ؛

----------


## saeid sharifzade

درسته منم کل فیزیک یکو یا دوتا فرمول انجام میدم کسی طرفداری از حفظ فرمول های زیادی نکرد ولی چه خوبه آدم درکنار بلد بودن مفاهیم به اینجور تکنیکا هم مجهز باشه که بتونه سرجلسه کنکور تو زمان صرفه جویی کنه .
درضمن دوست عزیز امیر گل من امسال تازه شروع کردم به درس خوندن و دارم سه سالو میخونم فرق میکنم با داداش شما که شاید از راهنمایی درسای دبیرستانشو کار کرده من نمیتونم زیاد وقت رو تشریحیات بذارم درضمن من خودم با خیلی از استادای دانشگاه و رتبه برترا در تماسم همشون با راهای تستی خیلی باحال که بعضا کشف خودشون و بعضا از همین مدرس ها هست استفاده میکنن و من هم خیلی چیزا ازهمین دوستای رتبه برترم یاد گرفتم .

----------


## Mehran93071

زاویه بین دو نیم مماسی که در مبداء مختصات بر نمودار تابع زیر رسم  میشود چند درجه هست؟(پاسخ 135 ) لطفا روش تشریحی بگید برام و درست با  کیبرد ریاضی تایپ کنید و یا روی یک کاغد بنویسید عکس بگیرید درست آپلود کنید  :Y (717): 
f(x)=√x , x≥0
f(x)=x²+x , x<0

----------


## saeid sharifzade

ببین شیب خط مماس میشه مشتق این تابع پس از هر دو ضابطه جداگانه مشتق میگیریم بعد چون درمبدا مختصاتو از ما پرسیده جای ایکس صفر میذاریم بعد رو نمودار رسم میکنیم فقط باید حواست باشه که ضابطه ی اولو فقط مثبتاشو رسم کنی و ضابطه ی دومو فقط منفیاشو رسم کنی m رو هم که میدونی شیب خط مماسه و وقتی شیب بی نهایت باشه یعنی خط موازی محور y ها هست و وقتی شیب 1 هست یعنی زاویه ی 45 درجه با هر دومحور x و y میسازه پس یه 90 به علاوه یه 45 میشه 135 درجه :

----------


## Mehran93071

> ببین شیب خط مماس میشه مشتق این تابع پس از هر دو ضابطه جداگانه مشتق میگیریم بعد چون درمبدا مختصاتو از ما پرسیده جای ایکس صفر میذاریم بعد رو نمودار رسم میکنیم فقط باید حواست باشه که ضابطه ی اولو فقط مثبتاشو رسم کنی و ضابطه ی دومو فقط منفیاشو رسم کنی :


 ایول روش داشتم با فرمول Tanθ حل میکردم بعدش یکیش بینهایت میشه میگن باید حد بینهایت بگیری سرم نمیشه اونم میشه برام توضیح بدی ؟ مرسی :Y (705):

----------


## saeid sharifzade

اصلا احتیاجی به این کارا نیس . نمیدونم اون راه چطوریه دوستم ندارم بدونم وقتی انقد هلو میشه حلش کرد . حد بی نهایت که کلا موضوعش مفصله نمیشه تو یه تاپیک توضیح داد .

----------


## Amir James

*حتما تمرينات رو حل كن و بپرس سوالي بود.در ضمن، مستقيما تونستم از تابع مشتق بگيرم چون در نقطه ٠، پيوسته بود. اگر نبود بايد چكار ميكرديم؟؟*

----------


## Mehran93071

> *حتما تمرينات رو حل كن و بپرس سوالي بود.در ضمن، مستقيما تونستم از تابع مشتق بگيرم چون در نقطه ٠، پيوسته بود. اگر نبود بايد چكار ميكرديم؟؟*


 :Y (454): خیلی ممنون بابت راهنمایی بسیار خوبت اگر بازم سوالی داشتم میپرسم حتما خودت بیا جواب بده  :Yahoo (90):  فقط جریان حد بینهایت برو برام توضیح میدی؟ که توی فرمول Tanθ اگر یکی بینهایت شد چه کار کنیم؟ با تشکر  :Y (716):

----------


## Mehran93071

> اصلا احتیاجی به این کارا نیس . نمیدونم اون راه چطوریه دوستم ندارم بدونم وقتی انقد هلو میشه حلش کرد . حد بی نهایت که کلا موضوعش مفصله نمیشه تو یه تاپیک توضیح داد .


اصلا خوشم از روش تستی نمیاد  :Y (720):  نگفتم حد بینهایت رو توضیح بده ! گفتم اینجا میگن باید حد بینهایت بگیری درست نمیدونم چجور باید این کار رو انجام داد و چرا

----------


## strider

> اصلا خوشم از روش تستی نمیاد  نگفتم حد بینهایت رو توضیح بده ! گفتم اینجا میگن باید حد بینهایت بگیری درست نمیدونم چجور باید این کار رو انجام داد و چرا


البته این روشی که اینجا سعید استفاده کرد، اسمش روش تستی نیست.
رفتار نمودار رو در نقطه مورد نظر به دست اورد، بقیه اش رو هندسی حل کرد. روش قشنگیه.

فرمول tan t چیه؟
همونیه فرمولیه که امیر تو برگه نوشته و گفته اثبات کنید؟

----------


## Mehran93071

> البته این روشی که اینجا سعید استفاده کرد، اسمش روش تستی نیست.
> رفتار نمودار رو در نقطه مورد نظر به دست اورد، بقیه اش رو هندسی حل کرد. روش قشنگیه.
> 
> فرمول tan t چیه؟
> همونیه فرمولیه که امیر تو برگه نوشته و گفته اثبات کنید؟


اره همون رو میگم

----------


## strider

> اره همون رو میگم


توی اون که اصلا حد بی نهایت نداریم.

شیب خط ها رو که واردش کنی، یه عدد بین 0 تا بی نهایت بهت میده که مساوی با تانژانته.
پس زاویه هم یه عدد بین 0 تا 90 درجه است.

اگر یکم به فرمولش نگاه کنی، میبینی شباهت زیادی به بسط tan a - b داره.

----------


## Mehran93071

> توی اون که اصلا حد بی نهایت نداریم.
> 
> شیب خط ها رو که واردش کنی، یه عدد بین 0 تا بی نهایت بهت میده که مساوی با تانژانته.
> پس زاویه هم یه عدد بین 0 تا 90 درجه است.
> 
> اگر یکم به فرمولش نگاه کنی، میبینی شباهت زیادی به بسط tan a - b داره.


عزیزم اگر یکش بینهایت باشه باید حد توی بینهایت گرفت  :Yahoo (8):  توی اون فرمول و زاویه 45 درجه رو میده ! الان یکم دقت کن ! روی کاغذ بنویس جواب رو بعدش عکس بگیر بگذار! :Yahoo (8):

----------


## amir khan

> *حتما تمرينات رو حل كن و بپرس سوالي بود.در ضمن، مستقيما تونستم از تابع مشتق بگيرم چون در نقطه ٠، پيوسته بود. اگر نبود بايد چكار ميكرديم؟؟*


چرا کسی به سوال آخر (*اگر نبود بايد چكار ميكرديم؟؟* )جواب نداد؟ ولی من میگم . اگه پیوسته نبود باید مشتقات چپ و راست رو از تعریف مشتق پیدا میکردیم.

----------


## amir khan

شما گرم حل تست مشتق هستید این رو هم بحلید جوابشو به ما هم بگید

----------


## saeid sharifzade

فک کنم جوابش میشه عدد 6 . ببین اگه جوابش همینه راه حلمو بنویسم .

----------


## saeid sharifzade

باید a رو 5 و b رو 0 فرض کنیم . از اونجا طبق تساوی اف صفر مساوی میشه با 1 . بعد از طرفین تساوی مشتق میگیریم و با جایگزین کردن اعداد مشتق اف 5 بدست میاد 6 .

----------


## amir khan

> باید a رو 5 و b رو 0 فرض کنیم . از اونجا طبق تساوی اف صفر مساوی میشه با 1 . بعد از طرفین تساوی مشتق میگیریم و با جایگزین کردن اعداد مشتق اف 5 بدست میاد 6 .


جوابت درسته.

----------


## amir khan

از a,bها که مشتق نگرفتی، اونا که عدد ثابتن

----------


## Mehran93071

یکی نگفت این جریان حد بینهایت توی فرمول تانژانت t دقیقا چیه ؟ و چه کاربردی داره و چجوری باید ازش استفاده کرد  :Y (567):

----------


## saeid sharifzade

> از a,bها که مشتق نگرفتی، اونا که عدد ثابتن


خدایی خیلی سوال قشنگی بود یعنی گفتی درسته انگار دنیارو بم دادن !
از a و b هم مشتق گرفتم شد دوتا 1 که جمعشون میشه دو ضربدر مشتق اف ایکس . حالا رو برگه می نویسم میذارم .

----------


## saeid sharifzade



----------


## ronesans

> 


آقا سعید گل راه حل قشنگی ارائه دادید
اما یک نکته رو هم بد نیست در ذهن داشته باشید
اگر سئوال مورد نظر به شکل تستی ارائه شده باشد
اصلا نیاز به راه حل ندارد البته من تنها پست شما رو نگاه کردم و از
مطالب قبل با خبر نیستم
دوست خوبم در سطح دبیرستان تنها تابعی که مبدل جمع متغیرها به ضرب توابع می باشد
تابع نمایی است با توجه به معلومات مسئله کافی بود تابع را a   به  توان 2x
در نظر می گرفتید با کمترین راه حل به جواب می رسیدید
ویژگی های منحصر به فرد توابع نمایی و لگاریتمی از مواردی است که طراحان سئوالات
آزمایشی بر آن تکیه دارند که 4 ویژگی آنها بیشتر در نظر گرفته می شود
پیروز باشید

----------


## saeid sharifzade

راسیتش من از امسال شروع کردم خوب درس بخونم و کل فیزیک و ریاضی و درسای دیگه دوسال قبل رو هم امسال دارم همراه دروس پیش میخونم و به همین خاطر هنوز توابع نمایی و ویژگی های اون و خیلی از مباحث دیگه ی ریاضی رو نخوندم و البته خیلی جاها تو مباحث حد و مشتق هم چون احتیاج به یادگیری مباحث پایه هست به مشکل برمیخورم اما چه کنم وقت کافی برا خوندن تک تک مباحثو به صورت کامل ندارم نمیدونم وقت بکنم اصلا مبحث توابع نمایی رو بخونم یانه ولی بازم ممنون از راه خوبتون .
اگه شما هم خودتو هر به یکی دوروز یه سوال مشتق درحد کنکور میذاشتید بقیه حل کنن ( مثل دبیر فیزیک ) خیلی عالی میشد و شدیدا متشکر می شدیم .

----------


## amir khan

روش پاسخ نامه:

----------


## saeid sharifzade

از یه راه دیگه هم میشه به جواب رسوندش با استفاده از همین تعریف مشتق اونم تقریبا یه خط میشه .

----------


## N I L O O

*سلام من هم سوال مشتقم را اینجا گذاشتم :yahoo (1):


جواب را بدست آورید :*

----------


## imooo

2cos3x

----------


## milad65

> *سلام من هم سوال مشتقم را اینجا گذاشتم :yahoo (1):
> 
> 
> جواب را بدست آورید :*



بفرمایین : 


تو مرحله دوم تبدیل به ضرب کردم . 

 :Y (518):

----------


## Demon Soul

سلام دوستان مجددا!
اگر مشتق دوم y نسبت به ایکس به ازای x=2 را بیابید؟

حله من:

----------


## Demon Soul

> سلام دوستان مجددا!
> اگر مشتق دوم y نسبت به ایکس به ازای x=2 را بیابید؟
> 
> حله من:


کسی جواب این سوالو نمیده؟؟

----------


## daniad

بنظرم جواب آخرت مخرجش درسته ولی صورتش میشه  منفی 6y

----------


## Keiv4n

میگم مگه فرمول مشتق ضمنی یه منفی نداره؟ چرا اون بالا نذاشتید؟

----------


## Demon Soul

> میگم مگه فرمول مشتق ضمنی یه منفی نداره؟ چرا اون بالا نذاشتید؟


چون مشتق ایکس هم میشه -1 و با اون منفی میره!

----------


## Edward

تکنیک لایه ای ؟؟؟؟  :Yahoo (20):  :Yahoo (20):  :Yahoo (20): 
طرف اسم قاعده ی زنجیره ای رو گذاشته "تکنیک لایه ای" بعد به اسم خودشم داده بیرون  :Yahoo (20):  :Yahoo (20): 
داریم کجا میریم؟؟؟

----------


## Demon Soul

> تکنیک لایه ای ؟؟؟؟ 
> طرف اسم قاعده ی زنجیره ای رو گذاشته "تکنیک لایه ای" بعد به اسم خودشم داده بیرون 
> داریم کجا میریم؟؟؟


تکنیک لایه ایی چیه؟
چه ربطی به قضیه داره؟
سواله منو کسی نمیتونه جواب بده؟

----------


## Demon Soul

> سلام دوستان مجددا!
> اگر فایل پیوست 26703مشتق دوم y نسبت به ایکس به ازای x=2 را بیابید؟
> 
> حله من:
> فایل پیوست 26704


کسی نمیخواد جوابگو باشه؟؟؟

----------


## amin dehghan

درسته و جواب نهایی هم میشه3/32-

----------


## Demon Soul

> درسته و جواب نهایی هم میشه3/32


چجوری در اوردی؟
من تا همونجاشو بلدم برم چجوری جواب نهاییو دراوردی؟

----------


## amin dehghan

> چجوری در اوردی؟
> من تا همونجاشو بلدم برم چجوری جواب نهاییو دراوردی؟


وقتی میگه x  برابر ۲ هست پس میشه گفت y برابر ۱ و چون این معادله یک تابع هست چون هم y و y^3 هر دو یک به یک اند پس y=1 و y'=1/4 هست و بقیه با جايگذاري بدست مياد

----------


## Demon Soul

> وقتی میگه x  برابر ۲ هست پس میشه گفت y برابر ۱ و چون این معادله یک تابع هست چون هم y و y^3 هر دو یک به یک اند پس y=1 و y'=1/4 هست و بقیه با جايگذاري بدست مياد


نمیشه که همینجوری گفت چون ایکس برابره دو است ایگرگ برابر 1 است!
من مشکلم دقیقا همینه نمیفهمم چطوری y را پیدا کنم!

----------


## amin dehghan

اگه ثابت کنیم که y برحسبx یک تابع هست پس اگه ما یک مقدار برای y پیدا کنیم اون مقدار اصلی هست و اثبات کردم که این یک تابع هست


یکی از 2 جمله حداقل باید صفر بشه
جمله اول حداقل میزان مربع جمع دو y صفر هست در صورتی که y  ها قرینه هم باشند که در این صورت ضرب yها منفی شده و با منفی پشتش مثبت میشه و جمله بزرگتر از صفر هست
جمله دوم فقط همین جمله میتونه صفر بشه پس دو y  برابر هستند و این معادله تابع هست

----------


## Demon Soul

راستشو بگم من نفهمیدم!
یخورده ساده تر میشه توضیح بدید؟ :Yahoo (101):

----------


## amin278

> راستشو بگم من نفهمیدم!
> یخورده ساده تر میشه توضیح بدید؟


*ببین درحقیقت دوستمون اثبات کردن که تابع y=x3+x یک به یکه و درنتیجه به ازای هر ورودی یه خروجی میتونه بده پس در تابع وارونش به ازای ورودی 2 خروجی 1 رو میده و در تابع y=x3+x به ازای ورودی یک خروجی برابر 2 رو میده!!
اثباتش راحته دوباره کاری نمی کنم
و با توجه به اینکه  تابع  وارون این تابع هست
و سوال درواقع مشتق دوم تابع وارون رو میخواد
**
یا علی

*

----------


## Demon Soul

> *ببین درحقیقت دوستمون اثبات کردن که تابع y=x3+x یک به یکه و درنتیجه به ازای هر ورودی یه خروجی میتونه بده پس در تابع وارونش به ازای ورودی 2 خروجی 1 رو میده و در تابع y=x3+x به ازای ورودی یک خروجی برابر 2 رو میده!!
> اثباتش راحته دوباره کاری نمی کنم
> و با توجه به اینکه  تابع  وارون این تابع هست
> و سوال درواقع مشتق دوم تابع وارون رو میخواد
> **
> یا علی
> 
> *


اهان حالا دوزاریم افتاد!
خوش به حالتون چه چیزا به عقلتون میرسه! من که همینجا توی آرامش روی سوال فکر میکنم همچین ایده ایی به ذهنم نمیرسه وای به حال جلسه کنکور!
واقعا خوش به حالتون! :Yahoo (101):

----------


## Demon Soul

سلام دوستان اگه میشه یک روش سریع برای حل اینگونه تستا بهم یاد بدین!

خواسته تعداد نقاط زاویه دار این تابع رو توی بازه ی 
[4-0]
یعنی صفر تا چهار بسته!

----------


## amin278

> اهان حالا دوزاریم افتاد!
> خوش به حالتون چه چیزا به عقلتون میرسه! من که همینجا توی آرامش روی سوال فکر میکنم همچین ایده ایی به ذهنم نمیرسه وای به حال جلسه کنکور!
> واقعا خوش به حالتون!


*نگران نباش تو هم خوب جلو رفته بودی فقط یه نکته ی فرعی داشت 
زیاد تست حل کنی از ما بهتر میشی ان شا الله*

----------


## amin278

> سلام دوستان اگه میشه یک روش سریع برای حل اینگونه تستا بهم یاد بدین!
> 
> خواسته تعداد نقاط زاویه دار این تابع رو توی بازه ی 
> [4-0]
> یعنی صفر تا چهار بسته!


روش سریع چه عرض کنم وقتی میگه نقاط زاویه دار سریع زوم کن رو نقاطی که مشتق چپ و راستشون برابر نباشه
مثلا اینجا اون جز صحیحه به ازای چپ و راس اعداد صحیح به دلیل ایجاد اعدا زوج و فرد باعث میشه نقاط زاویه دار بوجود بیاد البته به شرطی که مشتق صفر نشه
الان اینجا احتمالا دو نقطه زاویه دار داریم(میگم احتمالا چون حلش نکردم ذهنی گفتم )

----------


## Demon Soul

درسته در نقطه ی 1 و 3 زاویه داره!
سوال بعدیم!
تابع با ظابطه ی  در ایکس مساوی 0 چگون است؟
توی گزینه ها باید بگی زاویه داره یا بازگشتی بعدش بگی این نقطه ماکزیممه یا مینیمم! حلشو اگه میشه بهم بگید!

----------


## sepanta1990

> درسته در نقطه ی 1 و 3 زاویه داره!
> سوال بعدیم!
> تابع با ظابطه ی  در ایکس مساوی 0 چگون است؟
> توی گزینه ها باید بگی زاویه داره یا بازگشتی بعدش بگی این نقطه ماکزیممه یا مینیمم! حلشو اگه میشه بهم بگید!


زاویه دار. مینیمم!تکلیف sgn(x)  رو درنقاط مثبت منفی و صفر مشخص کن. نمودارشو بکش

----------


## Demon Soul

نه روشی بجز رسم نمودار میخوام!

----------


## sepanta1990

> نه روشی بجز رسم نمودار میخوام!


در 0+ میشه 1 * 0+ = 0+  در 0 میشه 0 مطلق و در 0- میشه 1- * 0- = 0+ . و 0+ > 0

البته این روش کنکوری و تستی بود!

----------


## Demon Soul

خوب این شد اثبات مینیم بودن این نقطه چجوری میخوای کنکوری اثبات کنی بازگشتیه یا زاویه دار؟ :Yahoo (35):

----------


## sepanta1990

> خوب این شد اثبات مینیم بودن این نقطه چجوری میخوای کنکوری اثبات کنی بازگشتیه یا زاویه دار؟


زاویه دار چون مشتق چپ و راست دو عدد حقیقی نا برابر هستند.  1 و -1

----------


## amin278

> درسته در نقطه ی 1 و 3 زاویه داره!
> سوال بعدیم!
> تابع با ظابطه ی  در ایکس مساوی 0 چگون است؟
> توی گزینه ها باید بگی زاویه داره یا بازگشتی بعدش بگی این نقطه ماکزیممه یا مینیمم! حلشو اگه میشه بهم بگید!


*میشه گفت:
تموم شد !! در x=0 زوایه دارو و مینیمم هست*

----------


## sepanta1990

> *میشه گفت:*


چجوری به دهنت رسید. :yahoo (4):

----------


## Demon Soul

سلام
دوستان این تابع مشتقش در x=0 خواسته شده
از نظر من کلا مشتق نداره چون قدر مطلق توی ریشه ساده مشتق ناپذیره!

----------


## amin278

> سلام
> دوستان این تابع مشتقش در x=0 خواسته شده
> از نظر من کلا مشتق نداره چون قدر مطلق توی ریشه ساده مشتق ناپذیره!


*مشتقش برابر صفره !
1)تابع در همسایگی صفر پیوسته هست
2)پس امکان بحث درمورد مشتق پذیری وجود داره
با استفاده از تعریف مشتق:
*

----------


## MahMoUoD

> سلام
> دوستان این تابع مشتقش در x=0 خواسته شده
> از نظر من کلا مشتق نداره چون قدر مطلق توی ریشه ساده مشتق ناپذیره!



در اینجور سوال ها اگه نمودار رسم کنید خیلی میتونه کمک کنه!
ار روی نمودار پیوستگی در نقطه صفر کاملا مشخصه. مشتق هم که صفر هست

----------


## Demon Soul

مرسی متوجه شدم
ولی خوب راستش من نمیفهمیدم چرا وقتی ما قبلا میگفتیم مشتق در ریشه داخل قدر مطلق وجود نداره چطوری ممکنه اینجا مشتقش برابر صفر باشه؟ :Yahoo (10):

----------


## jarvis

> مرسی متوجه شدم
> ولی خوب راستش من نمیفهمیدم چرا وقتی ما قبلا میگفتیم مشتق در ریشه داخل قدر مطلق وجود نداره چطوری ممکنه اینجا مشتقش برابر صفر باشه؟


دقیقا مثل اینه که بگی هر گردی گردوه! خوب براکت که برگ چغندر نیست.

----------


## Demon Soul

دوستان یک سوال از مبحث مشتق ضمنی دارم
اول لطفا یکی تفاوت اون توان دوی صورت و مخرجو برام توضیح بده اینا اصلا یعنی چی؟ چه تفاوتی داره توان روی d باشه یا روی متغییر؟

حالا هم بگید چجوری مقدار بالارو توی نقطه ی (1و1) برای تابع زیر پیدا کنم
 :Yahoo (21):  :Yahoo (21):  :Yahoo (21):

----------


## newpath

> دوستان یک سوال از مبحث مشتق ضمنی دارم
> اول لطفا یکی تفاوت اون توان دوی صورت و مخرجو برام توضیح بده اینا اصلا یعنی چی؟ چه تفاوتی داره توان روی d باشه یا روی متغییر؟
> 
> حالا هم بگید چجوری مقدار بالارو توی نقطه ی (1و1) برای تابع زیر پیدا کنم


صورت درستش یه این شکل هست (d/dx)* (d/dx) * (y)
ضرب که کنی میشه همون عبارت شما ...
یبار ازش مشتق میگیری به اینصورت که جایه x باید dx بذازی و ... بعد حاصل رو بصورت dy/dx مرتب میکنی  به صورت مقابل                            dy/dx = ..... 
یبار دیگه از عبارت بالا مشتق میگیری میشه d/dx(dy/dx ... بعد جاگذاری کن مقادیرو

----------


## Demon Soul

من نفهمیدم میشه اینجوری ننویسی؟
با نرم افزار پینت یا اصلا روی کاغذ بنویسی عکس بگیر بزار اینجوری متوجه نمیشم چی نوشتی!
من هنوزم نفهمیدم فرق توان دو روی d با توان دو روی متغییر چیه؟؟ :Yahoo (21):

----------


## newpath

> من نفهمیدم میشه اینجوری ننویسی؟
> با نرم افزار پینت یا اصلا روی کاغذ بنویسی عکس بگیر بزار اینجوری متوجه نمیشم چی نوشتی!
> من هنوزم نفهمیدم فرق توان دو روی d با توان دو روی متغییر چیه؟؟


وقتی عدد a رو ضربدر a میکنی جواب میشه a2
حالا جایه a عبارت dx رو بذار میشه 2(dx)
منظور از عبارت d/dx همون مشتق یا دیفرانسیله ... 
وقتی میگیم مشتق اول یعنی d/dx وقتی میگیم مشتق دوم یعنی d/dx رو ظرب کن در d/dx که میشه مشتق دوم 
عمرا فهمیده باشی یاز  :Yahoo (106): 
یکم دقت کنی منظورمو میفهمی

----------


## Demon Soul

منظورو همیدم با این حساب 
یعنی مشتق دوم نسبت به ایکس
اما این زیری یعنی چی؟

----------


## amin278

> منظورو همیدم با این حساب 
> یعنی مشتق دوم نسبت به ایکس
> اما این زیری یعنی چی؟

----------


## Demon Soul

> 


اوممم ببخشید خیلی اذیتت مینم! حالا میشه اون سوالو برام با توضیح حل کنی ببینم چجوری باید این مدل سوالارو حل کنم؟
صورت سوال این بود

----------


## Demon Soul

@*amin278*

سلام دوستان ببخشید یک سوال دارم مشتق تابع زیر رو میخوام!

حله منو ببنید لطفا 

در صورتی که همچین جوابی توی گزینه ها نیست!
 :Yahoo (4):  :Yahoo (4):  :Yahoo (4):  :Yahoo (4):  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## MahMoUoD

> @*amin278*
> 
> سلام دوستان ببخشید یک سوال دارم مشتق تابع زیر رو میخوام!
> 
> حله منو ببنید لطفا 
> 
> در صورتی که همچین جوابی توی گزینه ها نیست!



به نظر که درسته مشتقش!
گزینه های تست رو بزارید لطفا

----------


## Demon Soul



----------


## Demon Soul

> 


کسی نبود؟ @amin278

----------


## MahMoUoD

> ضابطه ی مشتقشونو میخوای؟؟
> همشون به راحتی با استفاده از فرمول های مشتق گیری بدست میان


نه اینا گزینه های این تستن!
یک تست مشتق

----------


## amin278

> نه اینا گزینه های این تستن!
> یک تست مشتق





> کسی نبود؟ @amin278


*گزینه دو درسته*





*یا حق*

----------


## Demon Soul

> *گزینه دو درسته*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *یا حق*


این تیکه را متوجه نشدم!
چجوری سینوس به رادیکال تبدیل شد؟

----------


## amin278

> این تیکه را متوجه نشدم!
> چجوری سینوس به رادیکال تبدیل شد؟


به جای y ضابطشو بنویس ...

----------


## Demon Soul

> به جای y ضابطشو بنویس ...


چه هوشمندانه!
من بودم سره جلسه فکر میکردم توی یه منفی اشتباه کردم و فوری گزینه ی سه رو میزدم! :Yahoo (75):  :Yahoo (13):

----------


## Demon Soul

سلام دوستان ببخشید بازم یک سوال دیگه!
از نقطه ی 
دو خط عمود بر منحنی 
رسم شده مقدار a کدام است؟
لطفا یادم بدین چجوری اینو حل کنم

----------


## newpath

> سلام دوستان ببخشید بازم یک سوال دیگه!
> از نقطه ی فایل پیوست 29159
> دو خط عمود بر منحنی فایل پیوست 29160
> رسم شده مقدار a کدام است؟
> لطفا یادم بدین چجوری اینو حل کنم


صد در صد نقطه داخل تعقر منحنی میفته ... یه نقطه فرضی روی منحنی بگیر ... شیب خط مماس بر منحنی در آن نقطه را بدست بیار ... حالا معادله خطه نقطه صفر و a  و اون نقطه رو بنویس .... شیبش قرینه و عکسه .. البته باید یه معادلم واسه قرینه اون نقطه بنویسه که حل شه

----------


## Demon Soul

> صد در صد نقطه داخل تعقر منحنی میفته ... یه نقطه فرضی روی منحنی بگیر ... شیب خط مماس بر منحنی در آن نقطه را بدست بیار ... حالا معادله خطه نقطه صفر و a  و اون نقطه رو بنویس .... شیبش قرینه و عکسه .. البته باید یه معادلم واسه قرینه اون نقطه بنویسه که حل شه


میشه حلش کنی برام؟

----------


## newpath

> میشه حلش کنی برام؟


تسته دیگه ؟ 4 تا گزینشو بگو ...بصورت پارامتری دراوردم حوصله ندارم بیشتر جلو برم بازی بایرنم هست ....

----------


## Afsane-IN

> سلام دوستان ببخشید بازم یک سوال دیگه!
> از نقطه ی فایل پیوست 29159
> دو خط عمود بر منحنی فایل پیوست 29160
> رسم شده مقدار a کدام است؟
> لطفا یادم بدین چجوری اینو حل کنم


توی منحنی های درجه 2 ؛ مکان هندسی جایی که میشه از اونجا دو خط عمود بر منحنی رسم کرد ، محور تقارن منحنیه

----------


## Demon Soul

> توی منحنی های درجه 2 ؛ مکان هندسی جایی که میشه از اونجا دو خط عمود بر منحنی رسم کرد ، محور تقارن منحنیه


خسته نباشید دلاور چه نکته ی مهمی! شوخی کردم افسانه جدی نگیر! :Yahoo (8):

----------


## amin dehghan

اشتباه شد ضریب ایکس به توان ۲ را یادم رفت

----------


## Afsane-IN

> خسته نباشید دلاور چه نکته ی مهمی! شوخی کردم افسانه جدی نگیر!


اوه
حواسم نبود ببخشید فک کردم a مولفه x عه

----------


## amin278



----------


## Demon Soul

> اشتباه شد ضریب ایکس به توان ۲ را یادم رفت


غلطه جواب میشه 5/2

----------


## Demon Soul

> 


تا اینجاشو فهمیدم


ولی چجوری اینو نوشتی؟و اصلا اینو درست نوشتی؟

----------


## amin278

> تا اینجاشو فهمیدم
> 
> 
> ولی چجوری اینو نوشتی؟و اصلا اینو درست نوشتی؟


* مشتق F(x  رو حساب کن به جای X بتا رو قرار بده*
*در ضمن وقتی قراره شیب ها بر هم عمود بشن باید شیب ها منفی یک بیاد
پس باید B مقادیر 1 و  -1 رو اختیار کنه چون گفته دو مماس رسم میکنیم*

----------


## Demon Soul

ببین من یه راه دیگه بلدم
اول میاییم معادله رامینویسیم(معادله خط عمود)
مثلا y-a=m(x-0 حالا کافیه این خط رو با نمودار اصلی تلاقی بدیم یعنی    حالا میبریم یه طرف و مساوی صفر قرار میدیم و بعد باید دلتای معادله مثبت باشه تا دو ریشه داشته باشیم چون گفته دو خط عمود!
اما معلممون گفته ریشه مضاعف یعنی دلتا مساوی صفر! چرا؟ اینکه میشه یدونه ریشه!
امین راه تورو کلا نفهمیدم چجوری b رو +1 و-1 گرفتی! :Yahoo (50):

----------


## kasra94

> سلام دوستان ببخشید بازم یک سوال دیگه!
> از نقطه ی فایل پیوست 29159
> دو خط عمود بر منحنی فایل پیوست 29160
> رسم شده مقدار a کدام است؟
> لطفا یادم بدین چجوری اینو حل کنم


اين سوال از شما هادي سهميو خواسته ك جوابش ميشه دو و نيم
اگر لازمه راه حل بزارم :Yahoo (83):

----------


## Demon Soul

ببخشید من صورت سوالو اشتباه تو دفترم نوشته بودم برای همین غلط حل کردم!
ولی موندم شما چجوری با صورت سوال غلط جواب درست درآوردین؟ :Yahoo (114):

----------


## Demon Soul

منظورم با امین است! موندم از کجا فهمید سوال گفته دو خط بر هم عمودن؟ من که نوشته بودم دو خط بر منحنی عمودن! فکر کنم این تستو حفظ بوده! :Yahoo (20):

----------


## kasra94

> ببخشید من صورت سوالو اشتباه تو دفترم نوشته بودم برای همین غلط حل کردم!
> ولی موندم شما چجوری با صورت سوال غلط جواب درست درآوردین؟


بخاطراینکه دو خط عمود برهم تو کتاب هست دو خط عمود بر منحنی چون نقطه میره داخل سهمی خارج از کتاب درسیه :Yahoo (83):

----------

